# Smooth



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Just throwing up a picture.


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

clean. i cant wait


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

nice and clean


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

Looks like it is accumulating again GV. Better get back out there.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

No problem Toby! .No job is to small and no fee is to big!


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

It looks like you shoveled that walk.

I can wait until the next snowfall. 

There might be a road trip(plow) for the new truck. JD might be looking also.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

cet;564616 said:


> It looks like you shoveled that walk.
> 
> I can wait until the next snowfall.
> 
> There might be a road trip(plow) for the new truck. JD might be looking also.


I'm in for the annual road trip, we're bringing a bigger trailer this time. LOL


----------



## Plowin in VT (Dec 7, 2007)

Thanks GV, I needed that!!! I am ready for the white stuff to start flying again!


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

does anybody eles have a bad case of ADHD, it seems all summer long i want snow... and half way thru winter , i want grass


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

Im so sick of doing the grass cutting grind I really need to plow some snow!!!


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

elite1msmith;564713 said:


> does anybody eles have a bad case of ADHD, it seems all summer long i want snow... and half way thru winter , i want grass


exactly. but youre probably more lucky in chi-town and actually get snow


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

T-4 months in jersey until are rainy season...i cant wait!


----------



## bike5200 (Sep 4, 2007)

ABES;564735 said:


> Im so sick of doing the grass cutting grind I really need to plow some snow!!!


It's funny, the contractors around love grass cutting and hate snow removal. Some that do snow removal would give it up in a second but it comes with the grass cutting contract.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

bike5200;565023 said:


> It's funny, the contractors around love grass cutting and hate snow removal. Some that do snow removal would give it up in a second but it comes with the grass cutting contract.


How can they hate plowing 1 time a yr?


----------



## bike5200 (Sep 4, 2007)

grandview;565024 said:


> How can they hate plowing 1 time a yr?


One time does not pay for the equipment investment and you got to store all that snow removal equipment in the summer.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

grandview;565024 said:


> How can they hate plowing 1 time a yr?


what are they in jersey


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

iceyman;565030 said:


> what are they in jersey


No they get more!


----------



## bike5200 (Sep 4, 2007)

grandview;565033 said:


> No they get more!


Hell, we got 10 to 12 inch in one storm. That usually are average for the winter.


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

bike5200;565023 said:


> It's funny, the contractors around love grass cutting and hate snow removal. Some that do snow removal would give it up in a second but it comes with the grass cutting contract.


im the opposite , rather not have to deal with the heat, much rather would plow 9 months and lawn care 3...


----------



## Plowin in VT (Dec 7, 2007)

LawnProLandCare;565051 said:


> im the opposite , rather not have to deal with the heat, much rather would plow 9 months and lawn care 3...


Amen to that!!!


----------



## bike5200 (Sep 4, 2007)

I don't care much for the real hot weather but sitting around the pool drinking, priceless


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

Plowin in VT;565137 said:


> Amen to that!!!


heck ya heat is cheap its ac that gets expensive


----------



## bike5200 (Sep 4, 2007)

KGRlandscapeing;565810 said:


> heck ya heat is cheap its ac that gets expensive


All our electric comes from coal, Ky has one of the cheapest electric rate in the county. A lot of homes are heated with heat pump around here, which is AC in reverse.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

LawnProLandCare;565051 said:


> im the opposite , rather not have to deal with the heat, much rather would plow 9 months and lawn care 3...


I love that idea....where do i sign up!


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

tls22;566239 said:


> I love that idea....where do i sign up!


move to alaskaussmileyflag:waving:


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

iceyman;566244 said:


> move to alaskaussmileyflag:waving:


Can we bring your ice cream truck? :salute:


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

tls22;566247 said:


> Can we bring your ice cream truck? :salute:


Icey killing 2 birds with 1 stone!


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

grandview;566252 said:


> Icey killing 2 birds with 1 stone!


LOl..........can we put a boss v on that?


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

i think ill send my backup truck out there


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

We can bring that...but i want toby to come with us!ussmileyflag


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

i really must know where you get these pics gv????? lol thats great


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

Nice pictures. Is that the only lot you have?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Quality SR;591277 said:


> Nice pictures. Is that the only lot you have?


I have lots of lots to plow!


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

grandview;591445 said:


> I have lots of lots to plow!


I was just wondering all the videos and pictures look like the same lot. Do you do drives?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Quality SR;591519 said:


> I was just wondering all the videos and pictures look like the same lot. Do you do drives?


Some of the lots are to small to make a good video.No driveways.


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

grandview;591522 said:


> Some of the lots are to small to make a good video.No driveways.


I was thinking that. No to go off topic but did you get a plow for your 08? And what are you going to do with the truck you have now?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Quality SR;591527 said:


> I was thinking that. No to go off topic but did you get a plow for your 08? And what are you going to do with the truck you have now?


No plow yet. The 08 is a backup truck for me!


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

grandview;591531 said:


> No plow yet. The 08 is a backup truck foe me!


Do you know what your going to go with? Snowway or Boss?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Quality SR;591533 said:


> Do you know what your going to go with? Snowway or Boss?


Still kicking the tire.


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

Quality SR;591533 said:


> Do you know what your going to go with? Snowway or Boss?




Bigearl gave me the popcorn GV


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

grandview;591535 said:


> Still kicking the tire.


The New Snoway looks like it will be my next choice. GV I sent you a PM


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

toby4492;591537 said:


>


Would you like to continue this in your FF thread?


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

grandview;591541 said:


> Would you like to continue this in your FF thread?


:redbounce:redbounce:redbounce


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

toby4492;591537 said:


> Bigearl gave me the popcorn GV


I have to say the New snoways are growing on me Toby. I dying to see them in person.


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

Quality SR;591545 said:


> I have to say the New snoways are growing on me Toby. I dying to see them in person.


Coming to a retailer near you soon.


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

toby4492;591546 said:


> Coming to a retailer near you soon.


That is good to know, keep me posted. I would like to see them up close.


----------

